# Themes for paintings...



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm curious if any of you experienced or beginner watercolor artists have particular themes you like to paint or would like to paint.

I know that one Oregon artist likes to do fishing boats. 

I have several themes that I intend to do more paintings about.

Flowers and *tropical flowers *in particular. I've done one hibiscus, one sunflower, and one group of plumeria so far. I intend to do a whole set of hibiscus of just about every color I've seen and photographed, which will be at least eight in all. I want to do one more plumeria painting on a large canvas that shows one "bunch" of flowers on a plumeria tree. And I want to capture the feeling of a California Poppy in early spring (I have some in my front yard ready to go). I'll probably also try bougainvillea too, since that is one of my favorite flowers.

I may do a set of *tropical plants *too, that may or may not include flowers.

I'm also interested in doing a set of *lighthouses *that I've seen personally. I've done two of those so far and have at least a dozen that I want to do from a lot of different angles. I find them quite interesting.

When I used to oil paint, I did a few *sunsets *and may get into those at some point, but I don't feel the desire to do any of those right now. I have a bunch of photos I've taken available if and when I feel the need to go off in that area.

Someday I'm hoping to get good enough to tackle *construction machinery*, like old tractors, bulldozers, diggers, dump trucks and stuff like that. I think they would make interesting subjects, but I'm not ready to tackle those yet.

In a similar vein, I might try to do a few *motorcycles *too, but that would be even more difficult for me.

A couple of years ago I was going to try a set of *barns* and took a bunch of photos to work with, but just couldn't get inspired with that subject, so I gave up on it.


Do any of you have particular themes you like to paint or would like to paint in the future?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*You sound like me*

Your interests run the gamut of things and I'm pretty much the same way. I went through a phase when all I wanted to paint were seascapes. Usually my phases will last about 5 paintings and then I move on. I'm currently going through a portrait and animals phase. But they are much harder than landscapes so I have been doing landscapes between portraits just to relax. The other day I worked so long and hard on my granddaughter's portrait I got a muscle pain in my back from the intensity. The next day I did a water fall. I don't know if I'll ever settle down to one theme. The fun thing is I don't have to. I don't really care if I find my niche, all I want is to have fun doing my painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I wanted to add that Machinery I'm sure will never be on my list of things to paint.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

My theme has always been animals, especially dogs. I would like to begin painting more domestic cats because I have done very few of them. Oh yeah and I paint landscapes on occasion.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

My other hobby is photography and road trips but now I shoot with more emphasis on if the shot would make a good painting. Here is a picture I shot yesterday and would love to paint it bit I don't know if I could pull it off!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW beautiful light reflection! You'll never know if you can pull it off until you try. Sometimes I find I need to try things a few times. Today I'm going to do my third try at getting a water fall right. Not at all happy with the first two. It took four tries to do my first portrait to where I really liked it. 





































.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Es gibt eigentlich in der Aquarellmalerei nichts, was man nicht malen könnte.
Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man zu viele Dinge zu machen versucht, man
sagt hier verzetteln dazu. Ich glaube man sollte ein, zwei vielleicht drei Grund-
Themen (Blumen, Landschaft, Portrait) haben und von diesen aus immer kleine
Abstecher in andere Themen. 

There are actually watercolor painting nothing you could not paint. Just be aware 
that you're trying to do too many things, one says here to get bogged down. 
I think you should be a two maybe three basic have themes (flowers, landscape,
portrait) and of them always small Detour to other topics.

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I know you are right Ernst. But it is fun trying new things. My best pictures are all landscapes. Probably the easiest thing to do in paintings. If I were ever thinking about making money on my art I would stick to one thing and keep trying to improve it until it was of good value. But I’m just having fun like a kid in a big pool.

Ich weiß, du bist richtig Ernst. Aber es macht Spaß neue Dinge ausprobieren. Meine besten Bilder sind alle Landschaften. Wahrscheinlich die einfachste Sache zu tun, Gemälde. Würde ich jemals würde Geld auf meine Art zu denken ich halten Sie sich an eine Sache und immer wieder versuchen, es zu verbessern, bis es von guter Wert war. Aber ich habe nur Spaß wie ein Kind in einem großen Pool.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I figure that after I've painted a dozen or so paintings on a particular theme, it's time to move on to something different. Right now I'm just trying to get back into painting and not let all of the other things that I need to do get in the way.


----------

